# Single bevel experience?



## oldfella1962 (Jul 1, 2014)

I've read the Natal Africa study by Dr. Ashby on broad-head effectiveness. I've also seen a video explaining the data.
Much of the study focuses on penetration - the number one factor in turning a lost animal into an in the freezer animal. 

Of course the single blade fixed COC heavy broad-heads on heavy arrows dominated in every situation. The biggest reason is these type heads/arrows break thru bone and don't disintegrate. I have 125 grain Zwicky Eskimos myself. Of course this news broad-head news doesn't surprise traditional bow-hunters.

Anyway, I've been studying single bevel heads and their bone-busting ability. So here is my question:

with a low poundage recurve would a single bevel broad-head penetrate the shoulder blade or spinal column? 

Yes, good shot placement is the goal, but deer aren't always stationary. So if god forbid you hit any bone bigger than a rib, would using the single bevel head make much of a difference with a low versus high draw weight bow?


----------



## Skunkhound (Jul 1, 2014)

I have no experience with single bevels, but I'm interested too. What do you consider low poundage?


----------



## BowHunter89 (Jul 2, 2014)

I have been thinking the same way, in my opinion Ashby was using heavy bows vs heavyweight African game so our standard weight bows (high 30s to 50s) vs light skinned light boned deer should be the same effect.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jul 2, 2014)

Skunkhound said:


> I have no experience with single bevels, but I'm interested too. What do you consider low poundage?



38 pound recurve. Enough for deer assuming I don't hit shoulder - or is it with a Zwickey Eskimo?
If I'm lucky enough to bag a deer this season, on the way to the processor I'm propping it up in my yard and doing some penetration tests on big bones - not too many to ruin much meat of course.


----------



## Munkywrench (Jul 2, 2014)

I personally wouldn't count on it. I shot a buck a few years back with a compound at 75# and hit shoulder. He bolted with an arrow dangling. It was a 3 blade COC but after finding the arrow only had an inch of penetration. I'd say it could probably penetrate under lucky situations but very unpredictable what's gonna happen when it hits bone


----------



## BowHunter89 (Jul 2, 2014)

Munkywrench said:


> I personally wouldn't count on it. I shot a buck a few years back with a compound at 75# and hit shoulder. He bolted with an arrow dangling. It was a 3 blade COC but after finding the arrow only had an inch of penetration. I'd say it could probably penetrate under lucky situations but very unpredictable what's gonna happen when it hits bone



Have you read the Ashby reports? 3 blades are not anywhere near as efficient as a two blade single bevel. Ashby was punching through the scapula of large African game with high poundage longbows and still getting enough penetration for a kill he attempted the same test with three blades and saw the same results as you.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 2, 2014)

You got to stay away from the ball joints. Splitting scapula and busting that joint are two entirely different things.


----------



## chenryiv (Jul 2, 2014)

I've had good success with with Grizzly Broadheads last year.  I shot this buck at about 10 yds with a Douglas Fir & a 160gr Grizzly.   The arrow entered the scapula and I got about 10 to  12in of perpetration.  Total arrow weight was about 550gr.  The bow was a BW PSR 57# @28in and at my draw length I'm hitting close to 51#.


----------



## BowHunter89 (Jul 2, 2014)

chenryiv said:


> I've had good success with with Grizzly Broadheads last year.  I shot this buck at about 10 yds with a Douglas Fir & a 160gr Grizzly.   The arrow entered the scapula and I got about 10 to  12in of perpetration.  Total arrow weight was about 550gr.  The bow was a BW PSR 57# @28in and at my draw length I'm hitting close to 51#.



Excellent real world data and a shot that any of us could end up with if things don't a line up perfect. The real question is how would this have ended differently if it had been a two blade double bevel?


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 2, 2014)

Check some of dmwolfskin's kills in the 12 ans 11 kill threads. He has killed quite a few critters with single bevel heads.
I don't see the big difference between single, or double bevel 2 blade coc heads. I can get all of them plenty sharp, and get them to fly good.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 2, 2014)

Bone bad for broadheads. A hit into the scapula should be alright if you don't hit that ridge that separates. I've killed a lot of deer and pigs with the Grizzly. I try not to hit the shoulder but it happens sometimes.


----------



## chenryiv (Jul 2, 2014)

Bowhunter97.  Sorry, I should have mentioned that the Grizzly BH is a  two blade single bevel.


----------



## robert carter (Jul 2, 2014)

I`ve killed several with the single bevel head but never shot one through the shoulder . Crispen is shooting a very efficient rig and will get a bunch more penetration than you would with a 38 lb recurve.

  to be short and with no proof I will tell you that you will not penetrate the shoulder with any kind of broadhead with 39 pounds. that said I would not hesitate to hunt with that weight bow If I had too. Quartering away and broadside shots will keep you away from the shoulder as well as trying to shoot low.
  I am convinced the single bevel leaves more than a slit for better blood. I gotta head to town but when I get back I`ll post a couple of pics.RC


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2014)

I don`t know if it`s relevant to this or not, but when the Indians acquired metal blade knives from the European traders, most of them sharpened the blade to a single bevel. They said the blades cut better that way than on a double bevel.


----------



## BowHunter89 (Jul 2, 2014)

chenryiv said:


> Bowhunter97.  Sorry, I should have mentioned that the Grizzly BH is a  two blade single bevel.



I knew that I miss typed in my post, trying to do two things at once.

Edited for clarity.


----------



## Todd Cook (Jul 2, 2014)

Barry Duggan said:


> You got to stay away from the ball joints. Splitting scapula and busting that joint are two entirely different things.





dm/wolfskin said:


> Bone bad for broadheads. A hit into the scapula should be alright if you don't hit that ridge that separates. I've killed a lot of deer and pigs with the Grizzly. I try not to hit the shoulder but it happens sometimes.



I agree with this. You can probably nibble around the edges of the scapula with your setup and be ok, but the ball joint is bad news for less than a .243.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jul 2, 2014)

Jake Allen said:


> Check some of dmwolfskin's kills in the 12 ans 11 kill threads. He has killed quite a few critters with single bevel heads.
> I don't see the big difference between single, or double bevel 2 blade coc heads. I can get all of them plenty sharp, and get them to fly good.



Sharp isn't really the issue. The single bevel acts like a drill bit, cracking bone apart versus cutting (kind of like an ax splitting firewood).


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 2, 2014)

robert carter said:


> I`ve killed several with the single bevel head but never shot one through the shoulder . Crispen is shooting a very efficient rig and will get a bunch more penetration than you would with a 38 lb recurve.
> 
> to be short and with no proof I will tell you that you will not penetrate the shoulder with any kind of broadhead with 39 pounds. that said I would not hesitate to hunt with that weight bow If I had too. Quartering away and broadside shots will keep you away from the shoulder as well as trying to shoot low.
> I am convinced the single bevel leaves more than a slit for better blood. I gotta head to town but when I get back I`ll post a couple of pics.RC



This should about sum it up.


----------



## robert carter (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## robert carter (Jul 2, 2014)

You can see where the arrow went in and where it went through the off legg. The "twist" in the broadhead is evident creating more than a slit for better blood. 
   I shot a Badger broadhead the other day in a piece of foam and pulled a chunk out of the target when pulling the arrow out. The broadhead had twisted into the target. i like it.RC


----------



## robert carter (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## robert carter (Jul 2, 2014)

I like the Grizz but I think the Badger will create more of a hole than a slit. We`ll see come deer season I hope.RC


----------

